# OEM+ Brakes MK5 Jetta: HELP!



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello! I've tried searching but I can't quite find the info I'm looking for easily.

Essentially I'm wondering if there are any OEM+ ways or kits to upgrade my front brakes. I need them to fit under the OEM 17" rim (for when the winter comes around) and ideally be under $1000 to build. If I had a $1000 budget I'd be looking at ECS tuning or other big brand kits.

Any help or direction would be great.

Audi, porsche or VW. OEM+ is the way i'd like to go.


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

*bump*



I was on TyrolSports website and they have an OEM+ setup?

Anyone know details about parts?


----------



## tonsef (Dec 9, 2011)

Interested. Bump.


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

tonsef said:


> Interested. Bump.


http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51382

enjoy the read.

Ill be adding a DIY in the not to distant future


----------



## tonsef (Dec 9, 2011)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51382
> 
> enjoy the read.
> 
> Ill be adding a DIY in the not to distant future


Thank you, 
I'll read it tomorrow when I am more alert!


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51382
> 
> enjoy the read.
> 
> Ill be adding a DIY in the not to distant future


Thanks, some good info. Can't wait for the DIY.




Is there the potential to use stock discs with a larger caliper from the Boxter? 

What's this ML disc malarkey?

Will the new disc change my offset?


----------



## tonsef (Dec 9, 2011)

3GFX said:


> Thanks, some good info. Can't wait for the FIY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ideally this is what I would like also


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

3GFX said:


> Thanks, some good info. Can't wait for the DIY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porsche boxster non s caliper uses the stock gti size rotor.
not sure what you mean by ml disc?


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Porsche boxster non s caliper uses the stock gti size rotor.
> not sure what you mean by ml disc?



Ok this helps me out... is there any info on what parts I need to run a Porsche boxter caliper? Or is it just go in place of the stock piece?

I've read on some threads something about an ML350 brake disc.


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

Who makes the adapter for the Porsche boxter brakes? This seems to be the part that answers my questions I guess.


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

3GFX said:


> Ok this helps me out... is there any info on what parts I need to run a Porsche boxter caliper? Or is it just go in place of the stock piece?
> 
> I've read on some threads something about an ML350 brake disc.





3GFX said:


> Who makes the adapter for the Porsche boxter brakes? This seems to be the part that answers my questions I guess.


If your on golfmk6 follow this thread
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51382

If you are on here more often then follow this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...oxter-brake-upgrade-parts-list-amp-future-DIY

My thread explains the parts needed to do this upgrade

Also any questions you have, feel free to PM me because I dont always watch to see which threads have been bumped.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Braking/Big_Brake_OEM/


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

KG18t said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Braking/Big_Brake_OEM/


Heavy as ****... For less than the kit from ecs you can have a 4 pot boxster caliper setup that is 5lbs lighter than the gti caliper


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> If your on golfmk6 follow this thread
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51382
> 
> If you are on here more often then follow this thread
> ...


Thanks!



KG18t said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Braking/Big_Brake_OEM/


Doesn't fit under a 17" rim.



hockeystar17mnj said:


> Heavy as ****... For less than the kit from ecs you can have a 4 pot boxster caliper setup that is 5lbs lighter than the gti caliper


Read that in the reviews. The disc is thicker on the R32 which is better for track use.

The GLI and 2.0T Highline have the same brake setup.


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

So who is the best place to go for caliper adapters?

(for at least the boxter brakes?)


----------

